# Discussion about Capos



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I've been experimenting with my capos lately due to the addition of an expensive Elliott hybrid. The Elliot cost me $200 and isn't the most expensive that Elliott makes. A couple months ago I realized that different capos can give different tones when I was comparing my Keyser and Shubb deluxe.
Initially I was dissapointed with the Elliott. Being such an expensive capo and I had to learn that it was real particular about placement. As well I had to slightly alter the radius to get to it to operate correctly with my guitars. Even though they are radiused at 16" to match the standard radius of Martin guitars, each guitar can vary ever so slightly. And these Elliotts are quite precise and particular about variances. I've got the Elliott working pretty good now but it seems to favor my D-28 Authentic better than the D-18 Authentic. The Elliott has a brighter sound than the Shubb and that gives me more of what I want on the D-28A. The warmer sound of the Shubb Deluxe favors my D-18A. Of course this is all my preference.
Below I've listed the pro's and con's of each of my capo's.

Keyser:
Cost $25

Pros:
Quickest of all capos to place on the neck
The least expensive of the 3 I own.
Can place on the headstock when not in use

Cons:
Ugly looking capo
Causes the most tuning issues of these 3 capos
Big and can get in the way of fretting hand
Bending strings can cause tuning issues

Shubb Deluxe:
Cost: $37

Pros:
The warm sound, sounds best on my D-18A and pretty good on my D-28A as well
Placement isn't an issue. Just about anywhere is good
The tension is minimal to get a clear sound
No issues with bending strings
Can do partial capo. Haven't done much experimenting with that till lately.
Sounds good on both my guitars

Cons:
Kind of ugly looking on the guitar but really didn't notice until I got an elliott. Still miles better than the look of a Keyser
Slight tuning issues, ocasionally
A little more troublesome to park above the nut but can be done. Doesn't look as nice as the Elliott there.

Elliott Hybrid
Cost: $200

Pros:
Love the look of it on the guitar
I like the brighter sound for my D-28A
The yoke style is easiest for parking above the nut at jams
Now that I know where to place it, absolutely no tuning issues
No issues with bending strings

Cons:
More care needed to position on guitar, though the more I do it the faster it gets
Had to fiddle and sort of reradius to get it to sound optimal on my guitars, as per instructions from Elliott
Seem to have to tighten a little more than the shubb
Really expensive considering the issues I had to deal with.
Sounds good on only one of my guitars but I really am just being nitpicky as I really just prefer the sound of the shubb slightly on my D-18A
Most expensive capo


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is the first time I have heard this about capo's.

It appears you are very capo-ble.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Good info, thanks!

A $200 capo... yikes!

I've seen those Thalia Capos advertised online a lot lately. They look good and seem fairly easy to use... but I wonder if they actually work well?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Someone needs to invent a capo that:
1) Has an adjustable tension
2) Has an adjustable radius
3) Can easily come on/off
4) Isn't butt ugly

I'd be all over it!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gimper said:


> Good info, thanks!
> 
> A $200 capo... yikes!
> 
> I've seen those Thalia Capos advertised online a lot lately. They look good and seem fairly easy to use... but I wonder if they actually work well?


I don't have any experience with the Thalia but I've read some reviews. Some of the complaints were, its heavy and hard to squeeze together. The reviews state that it stays in tune well though.
In my opinion you can't beat a shubb deluxe for a great value capo. Its my favorite. The elliott is good for the bluegrass jams I attend. Its easy to park above the nut when not in use and it looks the best on the guitar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Someone needs to invent a capo that:
> 1) Has an adjustable tension
> 2) Has an adjustable radius
> 3) Can easily come on/off
> ...


To me that would be the Elliott. It does have adjustable tension. The radius can be flattened if its not perfect to a particular guitar. I know I did it. Unfortunately if you want to reradius you'd have to send it back to Elliott. 
As for easily coming off, my Elliott has a button that pops it off fairly easy. To me it definitely is the best looking one on the guitar. There is an Elite model that is the smallest\skinniest, good for staying out of the way of the fretting hand and looking more attractive, less intrusive.
The Thalia as far as I know has snap on pads for different radiuses but isn't adjustable tension.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Someone needs to invent a capo that:
> 1) Has an adjustable tension
> 2) Has an adjustable radius
> 3) Can easily come on/off
> ...



Thalia capos have interchangeable rubber bits to change the radius. And fully customize-able from gold to silver to black, to wood inserts abalone etc...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've tried different ones Schubb, G7th, Kyser and Dunlop. I also liked the Schubb Deluxe until I got the Schubb Fine Tune. It's the best one I've tried. It stays in tune, don't over bend the strings or create fret buzz. The design reminds me of my first capo way back in the 60's although the old one was bulkier. I wish I didn't lose it. I can't remember where it went.










Shubb FineTune Capo


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> I've tried different ones Schubb, G7th, Kyser and Dunlop. I also liked the Schubb Deluxe until I got the Schubb Fine Tune. It's the best one I've tried. It stays in tune, don't over bend the strings or create fret buzz. The design reminds me of my first capo way back in the 60's although the old one was bulkier. I wish I didn't lose it. I can't remember where it went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very curious about the Shubb F1. I may break down and order one just to compare with my Elliott. The F1 is expensive but still half the price of an Elliott. I have a friend I talk alot with from the US on the Martin Guitar forum that owns or owned quite a few Elliotts and owns a bunch of Shubb capos including the F1. He swears the F1 is better than all of them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you were closer I would've let you try it. I was surprised how good it is when I got mine. I originally had doubts as I said I had one with almost the same design from way back but it really is that good.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd like to try this new model based (on an old design), from G7:

G7th Heritage Capo

Shubb has always been my favourite, but this newer model seems well regarded and I'd like to try one:

Shubb FineTune Capo

I used to use a Paige model of similar design to the above examples but the quality wasn't always there, though that may have changed with the new competition in the market:

Products | Paige Musical Products


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I use a G7th Nashville capo. It does the job for my very occasional use, but I'd be curious to hear the opinions of those who've compared it to others.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Capo newbie question: Is it wrong to place it over the fret? Am I doing it wrong? For the record I don't use one often.

I found this gets the most accurate tuning using a keyser, cheap plastic and metal strap on's, and the orange weaved elastic ones...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Capo newbie question: Is it wrong to place it over the fret? Am I doing it wrong? For the record I don't use one often.
> 
> I found this gets the most accurate tuning using a keyser, cheap plastic and metal strap on's, and the orange weaved elastic ones...


I don't think there is a wrong or right. Place it where it maintains tuning the best, all strings are clear sounding and its as out of the way of your hand as possible. I have found with my elliot, directly behind or on top of the fret works best. Tony Rice puts his Elliott on top of the fret. 
With a Keyser, I'd have a hard time on top of the fret as it would be in the way of my fretting hand. But if it works for you and sounds the best and stays in tune the best then its the right spot.


----------

